# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Heb je last van het Prikkelbare Darm Syndroom of PDS? Het PDS- dieet helpt!

## FRANCOIS580

We hebben allemaal al wel eens last van vervelende problemen met de spijsvertering, met darmklachten en darmproblemen. Meestal zijn ze onschuldig en verdwijnen ze spontaan. Een slechte spijsvertering zorgt voor vervelende symptomen en liggen in vele gevallen aan de basis van meer ernstige aandoeningen die ook je levenskwaliteit negatief beïnvloeden. Aandoeningen van het spijsverteringsstelsel komen veel meer voor dan algemeen gedacht. Dat is in vele gevallen het resultaat van een ongezond eet- en leefpatroon. Een van de meest voorkomende problemen met de spijsvertering is ongetwijfeld PDS, het Prikkelbare Darm Syndroom of een prikkelbare darm. Een prikkelbare darm moet hoe dan ook steeds ernstig worden genomen. Wat is dat een prikkelbare darm en wat kun je er zelf aan doen om ten minste de symptomen ervan zoveel mogelijk te beperken? 

Maar liefst één op vijf landgenoten wordt vroeg of laat met het Prikkelbare Darm Syndroom geconfronteerd. Een prikkelbare darm is wereldwijd dan ook de meest voorkomende aandoening van onze spijsvertering. Meestal maar lang niet altijd heeft PDS betrekking op je darmen. Daarnaast duikt het Prikkelbare Darm Syndroom PDS zowat overal in je spijsverteringskanaal op. Vooral je slokdarm, maag en/of endeldarm zijn er erg gevoelig aan. De meest voorkomende symptomen van pds zijn ongetwijfeld constipatie of verstopping, diarree, een opgeblazen gevoel (vooral na de maaltijd) en buikpijn. Al deze vervelende gevolgen van een prikkelbare darm kunnen zich zowel tegelijk als afwisselend voordoen.

* • Andere symptomen van PDS zijn:* winderigheid, maag- en darmproblemen of aandoeningen van de dikke darm. Bij anderen ligt dan weer hun volledig spijsverteringsstelsel overhoop. Verder klagen sommigen ook van ernstige vermoeidheid en een gebrek aan energie, slaapstoornissen, slechte eetlust, angst, stress en depressie, misselijkheid en een verlies van libido.

*Spiersamentrekkingen* 
Heb je te kampen met PDS, dan is je lichaam onvoldoende in staat de noodzakelijke spijsverteringsbewegingen in je slokdarm, je maag en/of je darmen naar behoren uit te voeren. Bij een goed functionerende spijsvertering wordt het voedsel met behulp van spiersamentrekkingen door je spijsverteringskanaal geleid. In medische kringen noemt men deze samentrekkingen peristaltische bewegingen. In normale omstandigheden voel je deze spiersamentrekkingen niet eens. Het wordt uiteraard anders als deze noodzakelijke bewegingen een afwijkend patroon volgen. Als gevolg van deze gebrekkige spierbewegingen ontstaat het Prikkelbare Darm Syndroom. Bij patiënten met PDS werken alle organen en weefsels van het spijsverteringskanaal normaal. Tijdens onderzoeken worden geen ontstekingen vastgesteld. Het Prikkelbare Darm Syndroom is dus in niet vergelijkbaar met spijsverteringsproblemen zoals bijvoorbeeld de eveneens veel voorkomende Ziekte van Crohn.

*Oorzaken van PDS*
Ondanks de vele wetenschappelijke onderzoeken naar de oorzaken van PDS weet men nog altijd niet zeker wat deze aandoening veroorzaakt. Verwonderlijk komt pds haast uitsluitend bij.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## keldine22

[/QUOTE]Hallo Francois,

Ik denk dat het PDS dieet zeker kan bijdragen aan minder klachten maar dit dieet de oorzaak niet bij de bron aanpakt.

Om gezonde voeding zoals bv. in de PDS dieet wordt geadviseerd goed bij de vitale organen te laten komen is het als je regelmatig last hebt van maag en darmen goed om je lichaam te ontgiften. Na het ontgiften kunnen goede voedingstoffen, vitamine, mineralen, aminozuren ect. makelijker de vitale organen bereiken waardoor ze beter zullen functioneren. Je zal dan minder ongemakken ondervinden en je fitter en energieker voelen.

Nu zijn er middelen op de markt om dit ontgiften te doen. Ik raad aan om dit met een Aloe drank te doen wat al eeuwen lang zijn waarde bewijst als ontgift middel en daarnaast ook nog ca. 200 werkzame bestanddelen bevat die goed zijn voor je lichaam. 

Mijn conclusie; met goede voeding zoals bv. in het PDS dieet en het ontgiftingsmiddel welke ik adviseer werk je aan een goede gezondheid voor nu en later.

Lees verder... [/QUOTE]

----------

